
China Loses Zen: AMD Halts Technology Transfers of x86 IP - rbanffy
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-zen-china-x86-ip-license,39573.html
======
solotronics
So AMD handed over their most valuable IP for basically nothing. Just another
example that doing business in China is a pyrrhic victory.

~~~
bgee
> So AMD handed over their most valuable IP for basically nothing.

Can you elaborate on how you get this conclusion?

From the article "agreed to license its x86 and SoC IP for chip development in
a deal worth $293 million (plus royalties)", that's at least 5% of AMD's 2018
revenue (out of 6 billion).

~~~
DeonPenny
Which is very little for everything given away

